

Facebook Messenger for Desktop - aluxian
http://messengerfordesktop.com/

======
HNcow
Wow, made an account just to let you know how great this is. Me and my super
real girlfriend are in love with it, very impressive both visually and
functionally. Have a donation link I can throw $5 at anywhere?

~~~
aluxian
I'm happy you enjoy using it! I don't have a donations link, buy your super
real girlfriend and yourself a drink instead ;)

------
jkrejci
This is awesome, thanks for the Linux love!

~~~
aluxian
No problem! I'm glad you like it. Let me know if you'd like any additional
features or if there's anything that doesn't work properly.

